# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Giá vé máy bay đi Manila hãng Cebu chỉ 607,000 VNĐ

## vietmyair

*
Giá vé máy bay đi Manila hãng Cebu chỉ 607,000 VNĐ*

*

Đại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ, phòng đặt vé máy bay đi quốc nội , quốc tế tại Việt Mỹ.
Bạn yêu du lịch, luôn muốn khám phá những vùng đất mới? Bạn là một tín đồ shopping, thích săn lùng những món hàng thời trang độc đáo với giá rẻ bất ngờ? Hãy đến với Manila thủ phủ của những trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất châu Á để trải nghiệm phút giây tuyệt vời đó. 

Hãng hãng không Cebu Pacific vừa tung ra chương trình khuyến mãi mới hấp dẫn đến bất ngờ với các chuyến bay từ Sài Gòn đi Manila có giá vé ưu đãi hấp dẫn dành cho quý khách hàng đến đặt vé tại phòng vé Việt Mỹ chỉ 607,000 VNĐ.




⇒Thời gian xuất vé: từ ngày 04/05/2013 đến 06/05/2013.⇒Thời gian khởi hành: từ ngày 01/07/2013 đến 30/09/2013.⇒Áp dụng cho giá vé một chiều.

⇒Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí sân bay.Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt mua vé máy bay giá rẻ đến Manila của hãng Cebu Pacific thì ngay bây giờ hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ để dành lấy ngay cho mình tấm vé giá rẻ đang được khuyến mãi của Cebu và bắt đầu chuẩn bị cho kỳ nghỉ hè thú vị tại Manila.Số điện thoại liên hệ đặt vé máy bay đi Manila với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ:0915 699 971 – 0915 699 901 

(08) 38 909 936 – (08) 38 909 937

**
Giá vé máy bay đi Manila 29 USD - gia ve may bay di manila 29 usd

Mua vé đi Manila giá rẻ - mua ve di manila gia re

Đại lý vé máy bay Cebu Pacific - dai ly ve may bay cebu pacific*

----------

